# Poems for our lost, dreamed of forever loved babies



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

This poem was given to me by my counsellor today - written by a beautiful woman who had 4 embies transferred, sadly none of them survived.  She wrote this poem and asked that my counsellor pass it on to anyone she thought would be touched by her words.  Although I didn't have the experience of losing precious embies - I have lost my dream of a baby.  Maybe others would like to add their poems/words - for those of us who have come to the end of the journey ... but not the end of the emotions ....

TWINKLES IN A MOTHER'S EYE....

Four little embryos too tiny to see
Never considered as life, but you still meant so much to me
You were a promise unfulfilled
and how my tears spilled
Over a future that's not ours to share

something I dont think I can bear
You were brothers, sisters and a twin she'll never know
And a missing part of this family wherever we go
Each with a  name and a character that should have been
With a family bond and a love that all would have seen
Although you never existed, I still miss you
With an ache that cant be lifted no matter what I do
The possibility of you was dreams, hopes, aspirations and love
That existed within me, but never came from above
But when such love and hope exists within someone
There must be a purpose that's not yet been done
To make my love for you not go to waste, I'll not let life pass by
I'll look to the future and bid you farewell, 4 little twinkles in my eye

       

love Nic x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Starbaby

Thank you for posting this wonderfull poem, brought tears to my eye'e. This is a poem that was given to me, it was suggested that I could give to my family to help them understand how I am feeling but also explain why we need to grieve. Im finding it hard to except that I may never have our baby.

Sending hugs       

Childless - Visitor's Poem by CC 
(UK) 


> > I can't change it
> > it's not possible
> > it's too late now....
> >
> > ...


----------



## Sam1971 (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh Nic and Beanie  

They are beautiful but so sad . I think they both sum up exactly how most of us are feeling.

Thank you for sharing them

Love always
Sam x


----------

